# How to get my money back after buying a stolen trailer!!



## sbrown0703 (11 November 2021)

Hoping that there may be a shine of light after 8 months of trying to get my money back!  Anyone on here had good news on getting their money back?

The seller wont give me my money back!  Police retreived the trailer and returned it to the original owner! they have filed the case as are unable to find the thief, therefore im the one that has lost out!

Tried CCJ, warrant, county court,  Should I go to the high court and pay out fees?

Would welcome any advice,

Thank you
SB


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 November 2021)

Bailiff? They go to the sellers property and ask for the money. If none is forthcoming they seize goods to the amount of the debt which are then auctioned and the money returned to you. Cheaper than going to court.


----------



## YorksG (11 November 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			Bailiff? They go to the sellers property and ask for the money. If none is forthcoming they seize goods to the amount of the debt which are then auctioned and the money returned to you. Cheaper than going to court.
		
Click to expand...

They will only do this *after *a court ruling.


----------



## PaulineW (11 November 2021)

how did you discover it was stolen? Did the seller have it long?


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 November 2021)

YorksG said:



			They will only do this *after *a court ruling.
		
Click to expand...

I think OP has already tried the court route with no success.


----------



## YorksG (11 November 2021)

Lindylouanne said:



			I think OP has already tried the court route with no success.
		
Click to expand...

The bailiffs will attend of the court found in the OP s favour and they still haven't paid


----------



## bonny (11 November 2021)

I suspect if you bought a trailer off someone who had stolen it you are not going to see your money again. I would try and put the whole thing behind you. Sorry it happened to you.


----------



## ycbm (11 November 2021)

bonny said:



			I suspect if you bought a trailer off someone who had stolen it you are not going to see your money again. I would try and put the whole thing behind you. Sorry it happened to you.
		
Click to expand...

They don't get a choice if the bailiffs are sent in,  they are absolute terriers and will remove everything not nailed down that the debtor can't prove doesn't belong to them to recover their own fees and the debt. 

If the trailer was bought from the person who stole it,  I'd pay for the court order for the bailiffs if only because of the amount of grief it will cause the thief to try and hide their assets.  It might make them think twice about nicking another. 
.


----------



## Alibear (11 November 2021)

Did you pash cash or card? Even in part on a card?  If so you can go to the card issuers as they often provide claim back schemes.


----------



## AFishOutOfWater (11 November 2021)

Have you tried explaining to your bank what happened?


----------



## Firefly9410 (13 November 2021)

So the person who sold you the trailer was not the person who stole it? I can see why they don't want to refund you because then they will lose out,  but that is not your problem. You won at court, yes? If the court says they must refund then they must. You can get bailiffs but before you do, think about who the seller is and if they are likely to have any assets. If for example they were a private individual who has been made redundant without a payout and has sold just about every thing they own, then paying for bailiffs could be a waste of your money. You can't get what someone hasn't got! In those circumstances I don't know whether you could wait until they were employed again and then get bailiffs or whether there is a time limit which could have expired.


----------



## Parrotperson (14 November 2021)

given what you've tried already you're more likely to pay out more than the trailer is worth. Get advice from a solicitor. If you are a BHS Gold member then they can help.


----------

